
Take Virtual Tours While You Are at Home (Open Source) - stfurkan
https://www.gez.la/
======
stfurkan
GitHub: [https://github.com/stfurkan/gez](https://github.com/stfurkan/gez)

#Features

\- Lists places by map and list

\- Track the visited places by using browser's local storage

\- Filters places by place name, country name and type

\- Sorts place list by place name, country name and type

\- Supports Turkish and English languages (based on browser language)

